# ceewi1's PSU Recommendations



## ceewi1

My "Top Pick" PSUs at various pricepoints.

* 
***** This list is now several months out of date - I will try to find some time in the near future to bring it back up to date ***** *

*Antec Basiq 350W* - *$19.99*
*Ratings:*+3.3V@20A,+5V@20A,*+12V1@10A,+12V2@13A (Total +12V@23A)*,-12V@0.3A, +5VSB@2.5A
*Comments:* $20 doesn't get you much, but this PSU is better than most.

*Rosewill RP500-2 500W* - *$49.99*
*Ratings:*+3.3V@30A, +5V@45A, *+12V1@18A, +12V2@16A (Total +12V@31A)*, -12V@1A, +5VSB@2.5A
*Comments:* A viable alternative to the Ultra or XClio for those who want a little more 'bling', the presence of an 8pin EPS12V connector is a distinct advantage.  The use of Fuhjyyu capacitors means that this PSU should be restricted to well ventilated cases, however

*XCLIO StablePower 460W* - *$51.99*
*Ratings:*+3.3V@25A;+5V@22A;*+12V1@18A;+12V2@16A*;-12V@0.5A; +5VSB@3.0A
*Comments:* A very capable, Enhance built, PSU at this price

*Corsair CMPSU-450VX* - *$65.50 after $10 rebate* - *ceewi1's pick*
*Ratings:*+3.3V@20A,+5V@20A,*+12V@33A*,-12V@0.8A,+5VSB@2.5A
*Comments:* While the rated 450W may look small, this unit still features an impressively strong 33A single +12V rail.  A superb quality PSU.

*Corsair CMPSU-550VX* - *$74.99 after $15 rebate* 
*Ratings:*+3.3V@30A,+5V@20A,*+12V@41A*,-12V@0.8A,+5VSB@3A
*Comments:* A superb quality PSU at a fantastic price, this PSU is strongly recommended.

*BFG Tech 800W* - *$84.99 after $30 rebate* - *ceewi1's pick*
*Ratings:*+3.3V@24A, +5V@30A, *+12V1@20A, +12V2@20A, +12V3@20A, +12V4@20A* -12V@0.8A, 5VSB@3A
*Comments:* A solid high powered unit at a superb price.

*Corsair CMPSU-520HX* - *$89.99 after $10 rebate*
*Ratings:*+3.3V@24A, +5V@24A, *+12V1@18A, +12V2@18A, +12V3@18A, (Total +12V@40A)* -12V@0.8A, 5VSB@3A
*Comments:* Despite the labelling, this is essentially a single rail design.  A top quality modular Seasonic built PSU.

* Silverstone ST75ZF* - *$109.99 after $40 rebate* - *ceewi1's pick*
*Ratings:*+3.3V@28A,+5V@30A*,+12V1@18A,+12V2@18A,+12V3@18A,
+12V4@18A (Total +12V@60A)*,-12V@0.5A,+5VSB@3.0A +12V4@18A,-12V@0.5A,+5VSB@3.0A
*Comments:* For those who don't mind the rebate, this is a top quality, best of the best server grade unit.  A superb PSU at this price, despite the relatively low efficiency.

*Thermaltake Toughpower 700W* - *$119.99 after $40 rebate* 
*Ratings:*+3.3@30A,+5V@28A,*+12V1@18A,+12V2@18A,+12V3@18A,+ 12V4@18A (Total +12V@56A)*,-12V@0.8A,+5VSB@3.0A
*Comments:* A good quality PSU from Thermaltake, well priced after rebate.

*Coolermaster Real Power Pro 850W* - *$129.99* - *ceewi1's pick*
*Ratings:*+3.3V@25A,+5V@30A,*+12V1@18A,+12V2@18A,+12V3@18A, +12V4@18A,+12V5@18A (Total +12V@60A)*,-12V@0.8A,+5VSB@3.5A
*Comments:* *A good quality, superb value PSU.*

* Silverstone ST85ZF* - *$139.99 after $50 rebate* - *ceewi1's pick*
*Ratings:*+3.3V@28A,+5V@30A,*+12V1@18A,+12V2@18A,+12V3@18A,
+12V4@18A (Total +12V@70A)*,-12V@0.5A,+5VSB@3.0A +12V4@18A,-12V@0.5A,+5VSB@3.0A
*Comments:* Another top quality, best of the best server grade unit from Silverstone.  A great buy, despite the low efficiency.

*Antec Quattro 850W* - *$153.65* - *ceewi1's pick*
*Ratings:* +3.3V@25A,+5V@30A,*+12V1@18A,+12V2@18A,+12V3@18A, +12V4@18A (Total +12V@64A)*,-12V@0.5A,+5VSB@3.0A
*Comments:* A good quality 850W PSU, this represents superb value and quality.

*Ultra X3 1000W* - *$189.99* - *ceewi1's pick*
*Ratings:*+3.3V@25A, +5V@28A, *+12V@70A*, -12V@0.8A, +5VSB@3A
*Comments:* To see such a great quality, modular, 1000W PSU available at the $200 mark is superb.  This is an easy recommendation for anyone needing this much power.


----------



## hpi

Good list but no OCZ's in there?

How come? Bad experience with one or?


----------



## Tayl

I see there are no Enermax's either. And from what I have experienced, they've been nothing but great for me. A little overpriced but well worth it from what I have found.

Breaks.


----------



## ceewi1

hpi said:


> Good list but no OCZ's in there?
> 
> How come? Bad experience with one or?


Any particular unit?  My main complaint about the GameXStream is excessive ripple (well above ATX specifications).  They'd be hard to recommend ATM anyway, with FSP Epsilons (which are the identical PSU) selling for a lower price.



> I see there are no Enermax's either. And from what I have experienced, they've been nothing but great for me. A little overpriced but well worth it from what I have found.


They're definitely great PSUs, no doubt.  As you've no doubt seen my list is quite short, only comprising the PSUs I consider to be the best/best value at the moment.  It's really only the price that's stopping me putting some of them as top recommendations, but if I were to put in every good PSU I'd never be finished!


----------



## sweetmisery

How about HEC?


----------



## ceewi1

sweetmisery said:


> How about HEC?


Any particular model you'd recommend be added?


----------



## apj101

gentlemen, we could sit here and name things the ceewi1 has not mentioned till we are blue in the face. The fact is he has choosen the best PSUs and each price/performance point. If the model/make you are thinking of is not in the list then that is because it did not meet that criteria

Good job ceewi1, are you going to stick this (or add a link in the existing sticky)


----------



## sweetmisery

ceewi1 said:


> Any particular model you'd recommend be added?



Its just that here in the Philippines, aside from those in your list(Cooler Master, Enermax - others are just not available)... HEC is one of the most popular and recommended.


----------



## ceewi1

sweetmisery said:


> Its just that here in the Philippines, aside from those in your list(Cooler Master, Enermax - others are just not available)... HEC is one of the most popular and recommended.


True, this list is very American focused.  It's difficult to post a general recommendations guide that applies well to different countries, because of availability and relative pricing.  If anyone's looking for a PSU and a number of these units aren't available, it's probably best to simply post a thread that includes online store(s) that you can purchase from.



> Good job ceewi1, are you going to stick this (or add a link in the existing sticky)


Thanks, I've stuck a thread linking to the four guides I've just added (including this one).  Not sure if there's a better way of balancing exposure/cleanliness.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Very nice list, well put together 
I might get the antec trio power sometime since i can just pick it up at best buy or circut city


----------



## blurblock

how did you calculate the total output of the PSU ?  .


----------



## The_Beast

I think the list looks really good


----------



## ceewi1

Thanks.  With regard to calculating the total +12V output, the best way to do it is to take the total wattage available on the +12V rails and divide it by 12.  For example, with the Quattro 1000W: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...,+CUL,+FCC,+TUV,+CE,+C-tick,+CCC,+CB+-+Retail.  You can see that the label indicates that up to 840W can be output over the 4 12V rails.  840/12=70A.

The information can sometimes be provided on a product website or manual, and not on the label.  There are some manufacturers that don't provide this information at all (thery're not required to under the ATX spec).  In this case, there's no way to tell aside from conducting the sort of definitive testing that can only be performed with proper load testing equipment.


----------



## 911aaron

You should add like a "ceewi1's pick." What you would recommend the most.


----------



## ceewi1

Good idea.  I've gone through and added 5 top choices at various pricepoints.


----------



## nffc10

Nice list mate. You recommended to me a while ago the Antec Earthwatts range. I got the 430W one and it's brilliant, it powers my Athlon 6000+ computer fine now i've sorted the temperatures out. Also the prices aren't too bad either, there's a few on here:
http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/sear...rue&intStoreID=2&intCatID=149&bolShowAll=true


----------



## ceewi1

Thanks.  I've added the EA430 at least as long as the MIR lasts.  The UK prices are very good, but in the US there's generally comparable or even slightly better units available at the same price.


----------



## spanky

Nicely done.


----------



## Del

Do you consider the weight of the PSU when deciding?


----------



## Tayl

No. Or at least I don't. What importance does the weight of the PSU have to do with it's sufficiency to output a decent amount of volts at a steady constant?

Rove.


----------



## Del

Quality parts and metals wiegh more than the cheapo stuff.


----------



## ceewi1

To some extent.  If I'm picking up an unknown unit, the weight gives me some indication as to its quality.  The majority of cheap PSUs have tiny heatsinks, sometimes very thin wires, and are often lacking in other circuitry, which means they're usually quite light.  Units capable of putting out more power generally just require more "stuff" in them to do that.

That said, it's by no means a reliable comparison, low efficiency units will need larger heatsinks to cope with the temperatures, for example.  When writing guides like this, I'm able to get far more detailed information on the PSUs, and the weight becomes superfluous.


----------



## Del

ceewi1 said:


> To some extent.  If I'm picking up an unknown unit, the weight gives me some indication as to its quality.  The majority of cheap PSUs have tiny heatsinks, sometimes very thin wires, and are often lacking in other circuitry, which means they're usually quite light.  Units capable of putting out more power generally just require more "stuff" in them to do that.
> 
> That said, it's by no means a reliable comparison, low efficiency units will need larger heatsinks to cope with the temperatures, for example.  When writing guides like this, I'm able to get far more detailed information on the PSUs, and the weight becomes superfluous.


 Most units are unknown to me at the moment.
I noticed that on the list is one unit similar to this one:
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16817182089
This one has a higher efficiency and two fans. It is a little more even with the instant discount but I wouldn't think it would be enough to make it not worth the few extra dollars. Please point out where I'm wrong.


----------



## ceewi1

This is why I'm a little reluctant to recommend any Rosewill units at all - they're all over the place.  These two are completely unrelated.  The one you've linked to is made by a completely different company than the one in my guide (Rosewill, like many other companies, doesn't make their own PSUs).

The one you linked to is made by Solytech.  I know something of the platform, and it's terrible.  I wouldn't expect it to output much more than 350W without blowing up, and even then the efficiency is terrible.


----------



## Del

O.O
I'm glad I asked! Thank you very much!
I think I'll get the 500W on page one. Thank you so much!


----------



## ceewi1

BUMP for Post-Christmas Specials Update.  A good time to buy a PSU at the moment...


----------



## BluePlum

A dell XPS M1730?


----------



## ceewi1

BluePlum said:


> A dell XPS M1730?


What about it?


----------



## BluePlum

there good....


----------



## Iluvpenguins

BluePlum said:


> there good....



this is PSU...not laptop.


----------



## ztrain727

Obviously you know your stuff. I just feel a little worried, however, when I read reviews for the Antec NeoHE 380W. Could you possibly point out what makes this unit such a great deal for the price. You say the Ultra XVS 500-Wat is "reasonably well built", but would the XVS still outperform the Antec you think? If so, would the increase in performance be significant if I were to step up to the Ultra XVS 500-Watt? Will the Antec unit be trustworthy and easily power a 7900gt? 

Anyway, thank you so much for this list. It's really great for everyone, but especially for people like me who are clueless when it comes to PSU's. Thanks!


----------



## ztrain727

My browser timed out and I thought my other post got erased. This has happened twice today...really starting to bother me...SORRY!


----------

